# Running Water in Ceiling



## rzimmerman30 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello, I have a huge problem and I'm hopin someone can help. About 5 days ago, I started hearing running water in the ceiling. It starts in my bedroom and runs all the way across my apartment to the porch on the other side. It is non stop, at times it is incredibly loud and other times it is quieter, but it is always running. I've lived here for 3 years, and this is the first time this has happened. Also, there is no sign of water coming anywhere. I live on the second floor, and there is an apartment above me, so I'm not sure whats inbetween me and the upper apartment. I have called my landlord but have heard nothing about what they are doing.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you checked with people in the upstairs apartment? Maybe they left the water running and are out of town.

Not much you can do, as a renter, other what you already did, call the landlord.

BG


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

If its hot water heat, air in the system will make gurgling swishing sounds in the baseboard, radiators or heat lines. If this is the case, pressure might have to upped and the system bled.


----------



## rzimmerman30 (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay, so finally after a week of this the maintenance guy finally came. He said he thinks it is the heating pipes? So, I walked down to my storage where I can see the pipes I believe for heating, and I can hear it in those pipes too. However, I left for work just as he was getting here, and when I got home tonight of course it isn't fixed. So, does anyone know how I could fix this myself? It's a long ways until Monday when they get back in, and I can't stand this noise much longer.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

actually no, most likely the system needs to be purged with gate/hosebib valves by the circ.
pressure might need to be adjusted, perhaps the expansion tank drained.
this requires a service person with some experience.


----------

